# Defender-Fenster beim Systemstart?!



## fsm (22. Februar 2011)

Seit ich den Win7 Ultimate Tweaker benutzt habe, kommt plötzlich bei jedem Systemstart ein Fenster vom Windows-Defender - obwohl ich nichts in der Richtung umgestellt habe. Mich stört nicht der Defender, sondern nur dieses Fenster!

Zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ich entferne den Defender aus dem Autostart - dann kommt das Fenster mit "Problem, nix Defender", oder ich lasse den Haken beim Defender und es kommt das Fenster mit "passt, alles ok.". Ich will, dass es wie vorher ist: Der Defender läuft, aber ich bekomme nicht bei jedem Systemstart einen Report darüber, es öffnet sich kein Fenster. Wie stelle ich das an?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

Kannst Du bei diesem tweaker vlt das ganze Rückgängig machen? Kannst Du den Defender nicht einfach in der Systemsteuerung abstellen und ein normales virentool nutzen?


----------



## fsm (22. Februar 2011)

Ja und ja. Aber: Nein zum ersten, weil ich ne Menge umgestellt habe iund eigentlich nicht alles noch mal machen wollte (vor Allem, da ich mit den Ergebnissen nicht so wirklich zufrieden war), und nein zum Zweiten, weil ich es wie gesagt so haben wollte, wie vorher: Defender an, aber ohne Meldung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

tja, da kann ich leider dann auch nix mehr vorschchlagen. Diese Tools richten halt auch mal Schaden an, der Nutzen ist idR gering (welchen hast Du denn überhaupt gehabt? ).


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Information die ich gelesen habe richtig sind, wird der Defender über einen Dienst gestartet.
Vielleicht wird der Dienst oder andere Dienste von denen dieser Abhängig ist nicht gestartet.

Wenn dieses Fenster vor dem eigentlichen Start des Programms kommt, könntest du auch versuchen die Autostart-Verknüpfung in folgendes zu ändern:
"/.../Defender.exe*"  -silent
*Name nur als Beispiel.

Weiß aber nicht ob Defender dann noch ordentlich funktioniert.

Bin jetzt dadurch nebenbei auch auf ein interessantes Tool gestossen, aber keine Ahnung wie brauchbar es ist:
www.soluto.com/Download/


----------



## usopia (23. Februar 2011)

...ya, der Defender wird über einen Dienst gestartet. Was du versuchen könntest: den Windows Defender-Dienst (Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Dienste) erstmal zu deaktivieren und nach einem Neustart wieder zu aktivieren. Vielleicht wird er dadurch wieder "normal".

Brauchst du den Defender denn auch wirklich? Weil wenn du sowieso z.B. eine Internet-Security laufen hast, kämen sich die beiden Progs in die Quere.


----------



## fsm (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich den Dienst deaktiviere, kommt das Fenster mit "wird scheinbar nicht / fehlerhaft ausgeführt" - kein O-Text, aber so in etwa.


----------



## usopia (23. Februar 2011)

oups, das is doof! Sicher scheint ja zu sein, daß das Hinweisfenster von diesem Tweaking-Tool erzeugt wird. Da bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig (kenner diesen Tweaker jetzt nicht), zu versuchen, im Tweaker die entsprechende Einstellung zu suchen, zu ändern bzw. rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## fsm (25. Februar 2011)

Defender deaktiviert (also den Diesnt aus dem Autostart in msconfig genommen): Das Fenster (Anhang) bei jedem Start.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Defender deaktiviert (also den Diesnt aus dem Autostart in msconfig genommen): Das Fenster (Anhang) bei jedem Start.



Ich würde mal dieses Tweaking Tool deinstallieren.

Wenn das nicht hilft würde ich das Sicherehitscenter deaktivieren (Verwalten, Dienste, Sicherheitscenter, Rechtsclick drauf und Startyp ändern)

Wenn das nichts hilft würde ich mir nen neuen Computer kaufen


----------



## fsm (25. Februar 2011)

Das Tool ist nicht installiert, es hat nur ein paar Einträge geändert...


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2011)

fsm schrieb:


> Das Tool ist nicht installiert, es hat nur ein paar Einträge geändert...



Dann deaktiviere dieses dumme Sicherheitscenter.

Also erst mal den Dienst für Defender und Sicherheitscenter deaktivieren.

Wenn die Meldunh dann weg ist, den Dienst für Defender aktivieren und schauen ob die Meldung kommt.

Ach ja, versuch mal den Defender nicht über Autostart, sondern über die Dienste zu deaktivieren.


----------



## usopia (27. Februar 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ach ja, versuch mal den Defender nicht über Autostart, sondern über die Dienste zu deaktivieren.


...hatte ich weiter oben ja auch schon vorgeschlagen. Es kann durchaus sein, daß nur die Rausnahme aus Autostart nichts bringt, die Deaktivierung des Dienstes aber schon.


----------



## fsm (27. Februar 2011)

Wartungscenter und Defender aus den Diensten rausgenommen (also deaktiviert) - jetzt kommt bei jedem Start diese Meldung: [Grüße an den Anhang]

EDIT: Fehler 500 beim Upload?! Ok dann eben so: http://img829.imageshack.us/i/deaktiviert.jpg/


----------



## usopia (27. Februar 2011)

...schöne Fehlermeldung!  

ok, da wurde wohl ein Registry-Eintrag geändert, der sich so nicht überlisten läßt. Ich hab jetzt keine Idee mehr.
...Außer, in Zukunft nicht mehr solche "Optimierungstools" zu nutzen - schon gar nicht ohne vorherige Sicherung.


----------



## fsm (27. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt: Ich mag solche Tools nicht, dachte aber, dass die Jungs von PCGames (oder war es Chip.de? Irgendsowas...) nur brauchbares Zeug empfehlen würden... Tja, wenn es einafach wäre, hätte ich hier kein Thema erstellt^^


----------



## fsm (27. Februar 2011)

Update: Ich werde das hier mal testen - Quelle: http://win7wissen.de/ratgeber/... 

___

Damit Sie nicht nach jedem Windows-Start vom System mit einer 
Warnmeldung daran erinnert werden, das der Windows Defender deaktiviert 
ist, müssen Sie das Tool noch in den Gruppenrichtlinien, beziehungsweise
 im Registrierungs-Editor ausschalten.Systemfehlermeldungen ausschalten:

Geben Sie dazu im Suchfeld unter „Start“ den Befehl „gpedit.msc“ ein. Im 
lokalen Gruppenverwaltungs-Editor navigieren Sie sich nun über 
„Administrative Vorlagen – Windows Komponenten“ zum „Windows Defender“. 
Klicken Sie nun mit der rechten Maustaste auf „Windows Defender 
deaktivieren“ und wählen Sie „Bearbeiten“ aus. Setzen Sie anschließend 
den Wert auf „Aktiviert“ und speichern Sie die Einstellung durch 
„Übernehmen“.

Wenn Sie Windows 7 Home-Anwender sind, haben Sie 
keine Gruppenrichtlinien in ihrem System implementiert. Sie können die 
Warnmeldungen jedoch trotzdem deaktivieren. Geben Sie dazu im Suchfeld 
unter „Start“ den Befehl „regedit.exe“ ein und navigieren Sie nun zu 
„HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/ Policies/Microsoft/Windows Defender“. 
Klicken Sie jetzt mit einem Doppelklick im rechten Fenster auf den 
Eintrag „DisableAntiSpyware“ und ändern Sie die Vorgabe von „0“ auf „1“.*

Tipp:*
 Sollte der Eintrag nicht vorhanden sein, so erstellen Sie diesen über 
einen Rechtsklick und “Neu – DWORD-Wert“. Als Bezeichnung geben Sie 
„DisableAntiSpyware“ und als Wert „1“ ein. Sollte auch der Schlüssel 
„Windows Defender“ fehlen, erstellen Sie diesen ebenfalls über „Neu – 
Schlüssel“. Als Schlüsselnamen geben Sie „Windows Defender“ ein.
___
Zitat Ende


Ich gebe später mal Feedback, ob es geklappt hat. (Ich finde es immer nervig, wenn dann im Forum steht: "thx geht wieder", aber keine Erklärung, was man denn nun getan hat...)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2011)

jo, sag dann mal bescheid.


Bei diesen Tuning-Tools sollte man halt auch immer vorher die aktuellen Einstellungen ändern, das bieten diese Programm an sich auch immer selber an. Schau da auch mal, wenn Du das nochmal benutzt.


----------



## fsm (28. Februar 2011)

Na toll. Trick versucht, die gleiche Meldung - aber ich kann den Defender nicht mehr aktivieren:


----------



## usopia (28. Februar 2011)

Hast du es nur über dieses Fenster versucht?

Versuche noch entweder unter Dienste den Win-Defender-Dienst wieder zu aktivieren

oder geh mal in Systemsteuerung\Programme und Funktionen und dann links auf "Windows-Funktionen aktivieren oder deaktivieren".


----------



## fsm (28. Februar 2011)

Klar, soweit bin ich inzwischen^^  Der Fix, den ich im vorigen Beitrag zitiert hatte, hat nicht die Meldung deaktiviert, sondern den Dienst - seit dieser Walkaround wieder weg ist, geht der Defender wieder - antürlich weiterhin mit dem altbekannten Fenster bei jedem Start. Kurz: Der Trick klappt nicht.


----------



## usopia (28. Februar 2011)

ehrlich gesagt: das hab ich mir schon gedacht, daß diese Meldung dann wieder kommt...


----------



## fsm (1. März 2011)

Zitat:



> ich hatte das selbe problem.
> 
> Aber die Lösung ist ganz einfach:
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.win7forum.de/board2-windows-7/board17-security/116-security-essential/


----------

